# Lange Hintergrundgrafik einfügen und bewegen



## javampir (22. Jun 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte ein Spielchen programmieren, bei dem die Hintergrundgrafik sehr lang ist (2000 Pixel aufwärts). Meine Hauptklasse erbt von JPanel, und dort rein möchte ich eben den Hintergrund hineinmalen. Beim Spielen soll sich diese dann seitlich weiterbewegen.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen, Gruß
javampir


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jun 2012)

Was genau ist die Frage?
Weißt du nicht man ein Bild zeichnet? Weißt du nicht wie du einen bestimmten Ausschnitt aus nem Bild bekommst?


----------



## javampir (22. Jun 2012)

Hallo,
das Bild kann ich schon zeichnen, aber ich will es ja auch ver schieben. Also eher die zweite Frage, ich will einen bestimmten Ausschnitt anzeigen.
javampir


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jun 2012)

Dann hilft dir folgendes:
BufferedImage (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------

